# Can I control a Curtis 1231C with a 0-5V Hall Effect pot box?



## bluefxstc (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I need to replace my pot box. I am building my current car with components from a previous build and can’t find my pot box. Can I use a Hall Effect pot box like this http://www.chennic.com/show-products.asp?id=92&JCTHP with a Curtis 1231C? The Curtis manual seams to indicate that you can use either the 0-5K pot box or a 0-5V pot box. Is anyone using controlling a Curtis 1231C with a 0-5V Hall Effect pot box or using this pot box? How is it working?

Thanks for the help and advice. I would hate to buy one only to find out it doesn’t work but like the idea of a non contact Hall Effect pot box instead of a resistor.


----------

